# Sub needed in McHenry and Lake county Illinois



## Triton Snow Systems (Aug 6, 2004)

Driver w/truck or w/o for commercial sites. 815-385-2800


----------



## SilveradoMan (Dec 30, 2003)

*give me a call*

I live out by Rockford IL 
If you need any help give me a call
I have 2 trucks
2004 2500 with a 8 ft and a S10 with a Poly for smaller lots
Thanks Vic
815 509 1225


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Triton give me a call, Im not under contract yet. 
Todd
847-366-6108


----------



## PLOWGRRL (Jan 10, 2004)

SilveradoMan said:


> I live out by Rockford IL
> If you need any help give me a call
> I have 2 trucks
> 2004 2500 with a 8 ft and a S10 with a Poly for smaller lots
> ...


cha-ching, that will be 52 miles one way.
Did that drive from Rockford to McHenry *numerous* times until I moved in here


----------

